# Morgan-South Rich



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I got lucky with 10 points going into the draw for a Morgan South Rich Cougar tag. Hopefully we get some snow this winter!!!!! If & when I bag one I'll post some pics and from the advice I have received I'll use the judge in 45 Long colt! Always wanted to hunt these cats, oh and I picked up a bobcat tag just in case.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> Well I got lucky with 10 points going into the draw for a Morgan South Rich Cougar tag. Hopefully we get some snow this winter!!!!! If & when I bag one I'll post some pics and from the advice I have received I'll use the judge in 45 Long colt! Always wanted to hunt these cats, oh and I picked up a bobcat tag just in case.


I had that tag in 2007.

Good luck

.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Wyogoob, How was the hunt? Any tips on areas? Did you utilize a guide? Were you successful?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> Wyogoob, How was the hunt? Any tips on areas? Did you utilize a guide? Were you successful?


I used a guide.

Hunted 4 different days in 4 different places from Lost Creek to Heiner Canyon. Treed 4 cats total.

Harvested an average-size mature lion.

.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Goob, congrats on the cat. Any pics you would care to share?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> Goob, congrats on the cat. Any pics you would care to share?


There's a lion in this picture:


Treed two here:


Took my lion off the ground here:


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice cat!


----------

